
Ask HN: What is your developer workstation? - tajd
I&#x27;m currently running with a 2015 Macbook Pro. My shift from academia to the real world comes with a fund to buy new toys. What is your current set up and what would you change?
======
uberman
My main workstation is an Alienware Aurora. For the most part it works great.
The thing I don't like in the end is that internally it is filled with custom
junk that is difficult to upgrade/replace. Support from Dell tends to be
craptacular.

The one thing I would likely also change is that at the moment I have three
monitors spread about landscaped, horizontally. If I was going to start with
all new hardware I would get at least one monitor potentially all 3 that had
the option or swiveling into portrait mode.

For what it is worth, I am currently considering a workstation from Boxx.

------
mraza007
I currently use dell XPS with very less applications. I mostly interact with
FireFox and Bash terminal. I usually use Sublime text for editing and writing
code. My machine is powered by Regolith linux which offers i3 configured out
of the box instead me doing it myself. Regolith is powered by ubuntu. Lastly
my machine is very simple I wouldn’t say it’s powerful it uses intel i5
processor with 8gb ram

I hope this helps and if i get a chance to switch I would go with ThinkPad x1
Carbon

~~~
tajd
Thanks, that's really helpful to know!

------
crumpled
Just your average decked-out "gaming" PC. An approximately $3000 AMD/Gigabyte
with a smaller-sized 4K monitor.

[https://secure.newegg.com/wishlist/md/7519915](https://secure.newegg.com/wishlist/md/7519915)
(I listed all the parts here, but I didn't buy them all here)

I don't really game.

